# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  МиГ-31 в 48м

## Д.Срибный

Насколько я знаю, сейчас доступны две модели от АМК (БМ/БСМ, Б/БС). И одна от Hobby Boss.
Кто-нибудь делал сравнение?
Hobby Boss в полтора раза дороже - этому есть обоснование?

----------


## FLOGGER

За ответом, я думаю, вам лучше сюда заглянуть: http://scalemodels.ru/

----------


## Казанец

У Хоббика виниловые шины, мет.стойки и больше травла, наверное поэтому дороже. Сравните сами:
81753 HobbyBoss 1/48 Russian MiG-31 Foxhound :: Сборные модели :: Авиация :: HobbyBoss :: 1/48
AMK 1/48 Mikoyan MiG-31BM/BSM Foxhound (88003) - DetailScaleView

----------


## Котков Андрей

На самом АМК хоть и дешевле, но лучше чем Хоббибосс

----------


## Д.Срибный

> На самом АМК хоть и дешевле, но лучше чем Хоббибосс


Чем лучше? Геометрией? Или качеством модели?

----------


## Nazar

Дима, а с чего Хоббик дороже? В России, в частности в Мире Моделей, он стоит 4100р, против 4600р.
У Хоббика есть вещи, выполненные более грамотно, но в целом мне АМК больше нравится. Его в руках держать приятней.
Я вот Мку от Хоббибосса хочу дождаться, потому-что АМК ее точно делать не будет.

----------


## Flanker B

а ПВД в любом случае  только от поляков

----------


## Nazar

> а ПВД в любом случае  только от поляков



Меня и украинские устраивают, хотя полятские посимпатичней, но украинские раньше появились.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Дима, а с чего Хоббик дороже? В России, в частности в Мире Моделей, он стоит 4100р, против 4600р.
> У Хоббика есть вещи, выполненные более грамотно, но в целом мне АМК больше нравится. Его в руках держать приятней.
> Я вот Мку от Хоббибосса хочу дождаться, потому-что АМК ее точно делать не будет.


На Ханнантсе АМК - 45 фунтов, а ХоббиБосс - 64...

----------


## Flanker B

> Меня и украинские устраивают, хотя полятские посимпатичней, но украинские раньше появились.


 держу ответку ))

----------


## Nazar

> На Ханнантсе АМК - 45 фунтов, а ХоббиБосс - 64...


А зачем покупать китайские модели, в английском магазине, да еще и самом дорогом? На Лаки он 60 баксов стоит, а не 65 фунтов.

----------


## Nazar

> держу ответку ))


Ажурней конечно. Там моя ПВДшка на Су-24 у тебя жива?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А зачем покупать китайские модели, в английском магазине, да еще и самом дорогом? На Лаки он 60 баксов стоит, а не 65 фунтов.


60 баксов без доставки, а с доставкой по земле уже 86 ))
А по земле 2-6 месяцев, к тому-же, его нет в наличии...
А если авиапочтой, то больше сотни...

А кроме ПВД, я бы и колеса к нему прикупил, эдиковские или украинские - от ResKit


Ну и деталировку кабины, до кучи )))

----------


## Nazar

Ну так и с Ханантса доставка не бесплатная. У меня наземкой долше двух месяцев с Китая не ехало.
Но это я вообще просто пример привел, что в Китае дешевле чем в Англии. 
Держи ссылку, покупай на здоровье..Дешевле вряд-ли выйдет.
AMK
81753 1/48 Russian MiG-31 Foxhound

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ответил в личку ))




> Я вот Мку от Хоббибосса хочу дождаться, потому-что АМК ее точно делать не будет.


А кстати, ты какую Мку ждешь??

----------


## Nazar

> Ответил в личку ))
> 
> 
> А кстати, ты какую Мку ждешь??


А она только у Хоббика будет, АМК ее делать не будет.

----------


## Flanker B

> Ажурней конечно. Там моя ПВДшка на Су-24 у тебя жива?


живее всех живых, ты же две просил

----------


## Nazar

Ага, вот только чую МР не дождусь...

----------


## Flanker B

> Ага, вот только чую МР не дождусь...


слышал фирму одну.."PEREPIL" вроде называется

----------


## Котков Андрей

> А кроме ПВД, я бы и колеса к нему прикупил.....


Деколь от Бегемота?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Деколь от Бегемота?


Это даже не обсуждается )) Само собой!

Проблема только в том, что АМК везде закончились, лежит только ХБ. Так что, вопрос какая модель лучше, пожалуй, потерял актуальность ))

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А она только у Хоббика будет, АМК ее делать не будет. 
> Вложение 77255


О как... Пустили, таки, М в серию ))) Нетривиальное решение. Обычно опытные машины маленькие фирмы в ЛНД делают, а тут норм литье...

----------


## николай-78

EDUARD кабина  М 1:48 не соответствует ни одному из БМов, это вариация на тему " как я вижу БМ", на этих самолетах 2 варианта кабин.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Неудивительно, вряд ли у них есть доступ к первоисточнику.
Остается надеяться, что отечественные производители придут на помощь.

----------


## Fencer

Сборка МиГ-31 "Звезда" https://youtu.be/5crY2cwDN8Q

----------


## Nazar

> Сборка МиГ-31 "Звезда" https://youtu.be/5crY2cwDN8Q


При  всем уважении...А зачем здесь этот примитив? Так уже даже школьники начальных классов, модели не делают..

----------

